# Cpl Camilo Sanhueza-Martinez; March 9, 1985 - January 8, 2014



## Jarnhamar (12 Jan 2014)

http://scottmississauga.sharingmemories.ca/siteContent/memorial.html?personId=247853&source=memlist


Really awesome guy.    

If anyone from pet is interested in heading down for his funeral on Tuesday (14th)  PM me.


----------



## Halifax Tar (12 Jan 2014)

Wish I could attend.  Great guy.  Knew him on TF 1-10


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Jan 2014)

I knew the him as well, same platoon on tour, funny guy.  Unfortunate that he chose this route.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (12 Jan 2014)

I didnt know him personally, but have quite a few friends who did. Sad news, RIP.


----------



## Monsoon (12 Jan 2014)

Knew him - first rate guy.

RIP.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (13 Jan 2014)

He was in my Platoon for workup trg and this news has rippled through the rest of my guys and hit us all hard.

Going down tonight for the wake and hopefully will be there for the funeral tomorrow.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jan 2014)

RIP soldier....  

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades.


----------

